# first 10 point Hunor Africa is the best



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

This one was quartering away at about 33yards. I could see it's ribs and made the shot. thought i missed him high because he was looking up a hill at something that had his attention. I guess when he heard the bow he flinched but it still got into his well rear end. I thought i had missed. long story short. I found him 50yds from where he was done deal. the arrow was still in him and went at least 10 inches deep. Hunor Africa claimed to have the best penetration. I'm a believer.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Femoral artery hits are very quick, clean kills.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

ya i never knew that, but i found out really quick he dropped in like 5seconds. I'd never intentionally try to make a shot like that again though.


----------



## podchaser (Oct 22, 2012)

my uncle shot one in the the but went 10 yards laid down and was died in a min or two too brushy to make a second shot


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

lol ya this one right here i just processed and lost basically no meat. it's the weirdest thing i ever saw.


----------

